# California DMV Calls Uber’s Autonomous Autos ‘Illegal’



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/california-dmv-calls-ubers-autonomous-autos-illegal-1481761533


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Lel.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

d0n said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/california-dmv-calls-ubers-autonomous-autos-illegal-1481761533


uber has more and better lawyers and deeper pockets than any state agency


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Cole Hann said:


> uber has more and better lawyers and deeper pockets than any state agency


Uber is misusing the power they have, they are going to waste all that overblown money on lawyers for shit they shouldn't even provoke to happen unless the outcome were to be incredibly fruitful.

When investors get smart ( oh i think they already did) and the well runs dry, I want to see them start fighting anything.


----------

